# quote du jour



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

"I don't care for her, or for that kind of aggressive tastelessness."

-- (the late) Jack Parr on Joan Rivers


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"99% of lawyers give the rest a bad name." - Steven Wright.








Cheers


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Excellence is to do a common thing in an uncommon way." Booker T. Washington

"The best thing about the future is that it comes only one day at a time." Lincoln


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

"Democracy is the worst form of government except for all those others that have been tried.

-Winston Churchill


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"The price of greatness is responsibility." Churchill

"Personally, I'm always ready to learn, although I do not always like being taught." Chruchill


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

"I am not a crook."

- Richard M. Nixon


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

"Cogito, ergo sum" Descarte  

"Trust me on this"......well y'know


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Annuit coeptis" (He has approved our beginnings).

"Carpe diem" (Seize the day)


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"In politics, if you want anything said, ask a man. 
If you want anything done, ask a woman." - Margaret Thatcher


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"We must build a new world, a far better world, one in which the eternal dignity of man is respected." Harry S. Truman

"One man with courage makes a majority." Andrew Jackson


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

We can't all be heroes because somebody has to sit on the curb and clap as they go by. - Will Rogers

Cheers


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

_I am talking about genuine peace, the kind of peace that makes life on earth worth living, the kind that enables men and nations to grow and to hope and to build a better life for their children -- not merely peace for Americans but peace for all men and women -- not merely peace in our time but peace for all time._
...
_ For, in the final analysis, our most basic common link is that we all inhabit this small planet. We all breathe the same air. We all cherish our children's future. And we are all mortal._

- JFK

words within which lies the blueprint for world peace, for all of its inhabitants

a few weeks later his voice, a voice for peace, would be sileneced forever by those seeking to destroy the peace
I can only sit back and think "what might have been"

for the entire speech, click here.

[ January 31, 2004, 03:57 PM: Message edited by: MACSPECTRUM ]


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

"I wouldn't want to belong to any club that would have me as a member"

- Groucho Marx


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Mankind must put an end to war, or war shall put an end to mankind." JFK


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Happiness is a warm puppy." Charles M. Shulz (a man who loved beagles and doxies).


----------



## godot (Jan 17, 2004)

"The will to win means nothing without the will to prepare." Juma Ikanaga (marathon runner)


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

"Nothing... is what I want."

Frank Zappa


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

"Always forgive your enemies; nothing annoys them so much."

- Oscar Wilde


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

"I am not young enough to know everything."

- Wilde, again


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

"I think we ought always to entertain our opinions with some measure of doubt. I shouldn't wish people dogmatically to believe any philosophy, not even mine."

- Bertrand Russell


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"The time is near at hand which must determine whether Americans are to be free men or slaves." George Washington

"A child miseducated is a child lost." JFK


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"For those to whom much is given, much is required." JFK

"It's not whether you get knocked down, it's whether you get up." Vince Lombardi


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

"I love Los Angeles. I love Hollywood. They're beautiful. Everybody's plastic, but I love plastic. I want to be plastic."

- Andy Warhol


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

"It's the movies that have really been running things in America ever since they were invented. They show you what to do, how to do it, when to do it, how to feel about it, and how to look how you feel about it." 

- Warhol again

"What a ma-roon"

- B. Bunny


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

"I did not have three thousand pairs of shoes, I had one thousand and sixty."

"I hate ugliness. You know I'm allergic to ugliness."

- Imelda Marcos


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

_"History will absolve me"_
- Fidel Castro Ruz

 

 
M


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

"There are known knowns. These are things we know that we know. There are known unknowns. That is to say, there are things that we know we don't know. But there are also unknown unknowns. There are things we don't know we don't know."

- Donald Rumsfeld


----------



## Greenman (Feb 22, 2003)

"It is the integrity of the individual that determines the character of the mass; that without the integrity of the individual, power and corruption will take over"
- Bertrand Russell

"Every existing thing is born without reason, prolongs itself out of weakness and dies by chance"

- Jean Paul Sartre


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"Outside of a Doxie, a book is man's best friend. Inside of a Doxie, it's too dark to read." - With apologies to both Groucho Marx and Dr. G..

Cheers


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

"A proof is a proof. What kind of proof? It's a proof. A proof is proof. And when you have a good proof, it's because it is proven."

_- Former Prime Minister Jean Chretien_


----------



## Bertrand (Fr) (Nov 14, 2003)

"L'innovation, c'est une situation qu'on choisit parce qu'on a une passion brûlante pour quelque chose."

"The innovation, it is a situation which one chooses because one has an extreme passion for something."

Steve Jobs

"Si tu peux bien faire, la moindre des choses c'est que ça ait l'air bien !"

"If you can make well, least things it is than that has the air well ! "

Bill Gates


----------



## blue sky (Oct 24, 2003)

"I see the solution to each problem as being detectable in the pattern and web of the whole. The connections between causes and effects are often much more subtle and complex than we with our rough and ready understanding of the physical world might naturally suppose"

Dirk Gently

( Perhaps we could use this to help us find a solution to the health care "crisis"  )


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I once had a rose named after me and I was very flattered. But I was not pleased to read the description in the catalogue: "no good in a bed, but fine up against a wall". (Eleanor Roosevelt)

Cheers


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

"I don't believe in art. I believe in artists."

- Marcel Duchamp, In Art/The Artist 

"I have forced myself to contradict myself in order to avoid conforming to my own taste."

- Duchamp again, In Art/Criticism


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Mark Twain said “Don’t let school get in the way of your education”. How true!!!


----------



## lotus (Jun 29, 2002)

Repetition does not transform a lie into truth. FDR


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

"We don't pay taxes. Only the little people pay taxes."

- Leona Helmsley


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

“In conversation, I love saying touché. It's a great way to make someone think they said something clever, even if you don't mean it.”
Larry David

“Everyone needs money, that's why it's called money.” 
David Mamet 

“Don't become a well-rounded person. Well rounded people are smooth and dull. Become a thoroughly spiky person.“
Bruce Sterling


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"You can put a shoe in the oven but it won't come out a bagel." My grandfather


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

"The day you take complete responsibility for yourself, the day you stop making any excuses, that's the day you start to the top."

- O. J. Simpson


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

“$hit will become valuable when the poor are born without A$$hole$!” MacLean & MacLean - Canadian Comedy Duo


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

"Let's not be too tough on our own ignorance. It's the thing that makes America great. If America weren't incomparably ignorant, how could we have tolerated the last eight years?"

- Frank Zappa, in 1988


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Honest differences are often a healthy sign of progress." Gandhi


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

"Love is the triumph of imagination over intelligence"

- Henry Louis Mencken


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

Le rire est à l'homme ce que la bière est à la pression

(PIerre Dac)

Quand il y a du bromure dans le pinard, il y a du mou dans la corde à noeud

(ditto)

Impossible to translate these 2. Sorry.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Sic semper tyrannis" (to the current Bush administration)..........Sic transit gloria mundi (should he get another four year term).


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Dr. G., your Latin references made me recall the english chap I apprecticed under back in the 60's, who was a Royal Air Force Spitfire pilot during the second world war.

He told me of the RAF's motto: 
"Per ardua ad astra" which if I recall correctly, meant "Journey to the stars", or something similar.

He also told me RAF pilots had their own motto:
"Per ardua ad asbestos" which he tells me meant:
"Screw you Charlie, I'm fireproof", although he used a bit more colourful word than that.

Just a brief history lesson for you!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sinc, you are like the older brother I never had in life.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Thank you Dr. G., that is one of the kindest things ever said to this old ink-stained wretch, and coming from you, I am humbled by it.

We shall meet one day and shake hands.

Cheers


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

"All discarded lovers should be given a second chance, but with somebody else."

- Mae West

_Just doing my part to keep this thing going..._ (;->))


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

> We shall meet one day and shake hands.


that's all?
i would hope you would both share a "wee dram" in honour of our resident SSIer


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sinc, I would be honored. However, be forewarned that I do not drink Scotch. Still, I would drink something else with you to health, happiness and world peace.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

"History will absolve me"
Fidel Castro (thanks CubaMark)

"Not in a million years"
The people of Cuba

"Trust me on this"
MacNutt (who used to live in Cuba)


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

> However, be forewarned that I do not drink Scotch


you don't *have* to drink scotch
was only a placeholder for the libation of your choice


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Not to worry about the libation folks.

When we meet, I will have my motor home with me, as in "Atlantic Canada tour".

It has a fully stocked bar. You name it, I got it.

Cheers


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

He's a Scotsman.   

If he says "I have a fully stocked bar in my motorhome" then you can believe him. 









Trust me on this.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

> Trust me on this.


when it comes to scotsmen and libations, i actually would "trust you on this" one macnutt (and only this one)


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

*and only this one*







 

"Truth will out"......I have no idea but it's perfectly appropo


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

And so it goes, my two old friends.   

(Kurt Vonnegut....with an assist off the boards from MacNutt)


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

For the benefit of any "doubters", here is what I normally carry in the bar in my motor home:

Rye, 2 choices
Rum, dark, light and amber 
Vodka, 2 choices 
Gin
Tequila, 2 choices
Triple Sec
Cointreau
Scotch, 4 choices
Drambuie
Butter Ripple Schnapps (Candy in a glass)
Baileys Irish Cream (Gotta have cream for the coffee)
Port, 3 choices
Wine, 6 choices
Beer, 6 choices
Coolers, 6 choices
Assorted mixes including, OJ, Tomato, Clamato, Jose Cuevo mix, Lime, Lemon, Soda, Tonic and Daquiri Mix. Coke, Pepsi, Ginger Ale, 7-Up and diet versions of most. Also all necessasary condiments and gadgets to do salted rims, spices like tabasco, worchestershire and so on.
Did I mention water?
And oh yeah. Little umbrellas and straws. I am always the hit of the campground when I bring a lady a drink with a little umbrella and a straw in the middle of nowhere.

I know I have forgotten things, but by now you get the idea.

My secret and special Caesar drink has been talked about on Edmonton radio during the Big Valley Jamboree, where I still host media friends. If you are ever there, drop by, and I'll pour you one.

Cheers


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

You see? I TOLD you he was a Scotsman!


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

"The Scots are steadfast - not their clime."

- Thomas Crawford


----------



## dibenga (Oct 30, 2001)

"A keyboard.... how quaint"

~scotty


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Note: the following should be read (or spoken) in a Broad Scots accent to achieve the full effect.

"Ode to Scotland"...

"Och...how my heart keens and cries...

When I think of Scotland, and where she lies...

Far away and distant, and so very long ago..

But the blood is strong, and she's still my home.

Scotland!


We are a warrior race, who are forever cursed..

To fight and die and take the worst.

But when all is done and all are gone...

We stop and think, and then we long...

For the sweet land that we left behind...

Far back in those mist shrouded, distant times.

Scotland!


Now I live in another place...

And to friend and foe, I show a different face...

And now my land has another name.

But I shall never forget from whence I came...

A quiet barren land, of green on stone...

Where burns laugh, and sweet heather's grown.

A distant place, that is my home... 

Scotland!

(GW MacNutt Feb 2004)


"And fare thee well, my only love..

And fare thee well awhile...

And I will come again, my love...

Though it were ten thousand mile."

(Robert Burns 1759-1796)

[ February 03, 2004, 06:13 AM: Message edited by: macnutt ]


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sinc, I shall supply the coffee if you supply the Baileys Irish Cream ("Gotta have cream for the coffee").


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Good morning Dr. G  

It would seem that we are the only ehmaclanders who are up at this particular moment.  

The calm before the storm, eh?


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

"If it has more than three chords, it's jazz."

- Lou Reed


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macnutt, we welcome all ehMacLanders to the dawn............at least here in St.John's. When should we wish you a goodnight???


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Dr. G., it is a deal. 

In the immortal words of The Lone Ranger's pal Tonto:

"You coffee. Me cream."

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sinc, when you bring back the doxies comes spring/summer, we should all meet in PEI. The doxies can be golf ball chasers while we enjoy the 19th hole.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

and afterwards we can all relax with a PEI lobster boil, complete with lobsters, clams, and PEI potatoes...mmmmm


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macspectrum, I don't recall you being invited, so take this as a formal invite to the Doxie Invitational Golf Extravaganza.


----------



## Bolor (Sep 14, 2003)

Sinc, I hope you can stop in here on your way through to the Doxie tournament in PEI. I'd like to show you some of our northern hospitality in "The City With a Heart of Gold".
I make a pretty good cup of coffee too.

"You can't build a reputation on what you are going to do" ...Henry Ford


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

> Doxie Invitational Golf Extravaganza.


golf?
did someone say "golf?"
[drool]


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Read my lips.........no new taxes". George Bush

Macspectrum, I once had the chance to wander around the Augusta Country Club to see the marvel at the layout that the great Bobby Jones helped to create.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Are you better off now than you were four years ago?" Ronald Reagan


----------



## lotus (Jun 29, 2002)

"Just because your voice reaches halfway around the world doesn't mean you are wiser than when it reached only to the end of the bar." Edward R. Murrow


----------



## Bolor (Sep 14, 2003)

"In all this world,there is nothing more upsetting than the clobbering of a cherished belief" ~Charles M Shulz


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

"The best way to cheer yourself is to cheer somebody else up." _-- Mark Twain_


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

"Point me out the happy man and I will point you out either egotism, selfishness, evil --or else an absolute ignorance."

- Graham Greene


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

"Sinc, bring your mobile bar-on-wheels to Ottawa!"
-me


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"oh great, the last thing we need is another Jackson boob in the news". - some guy on a talk radio program I was listening to this morning.

Cheers


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

"Poetry is just the evidence of life. If your life is burning well, poetry is just the ash." 

- Leonard Cohen


----------



## blue sky (Oct 24, 2003)

You don't need to leave your room,
Remain sitting at your table and listen,
Don't even listen, simply wait.
Don't even wait.
Be quite still and solitary.
The world will freely offer itself to you.
To be unmasked, it has no choice.
It will roll in ecstasy at your feet.

_Franz Kafka_


----------



## blue sky (Oct 24, 2003)

The Messiah will only come when he is no longer needed.

_Franz Kafka_


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Why is sex like pizza?
When it's good, it's very good.
When it's bad, it's still pretty good.  
- unknown


----------



## NetMinder (Dec 15, 2003)

"The future is not what it used to be" 

Arthur C Clarke

PS I liked the pizza one
PPS Does anybody have a day job around here?


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

"It pays to be obvious, especially if you have a reputation for subtlety."

- Isaac Asimov


----------



## blue sky (Oct 24, 2003)

Thank God for laptop computers !

_person currently experiencing power outage_


----------



## Guinness (Jan 4, 2002)

I might repeat to myself slowly and soothingly, a list of quotations beautiful from minds profound ... if I can remember any of the damn things.

Dorothy Parker (1893 - 1967)


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

"Time you enjoy wasting, was not wasted."

- John Lennon


----------



## oger (Jan 2, 2002)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/magazine/3458529.stm


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

"I'm going to cloud up and rain all over you"
_- My dad as a warning, when I was very young and um, misbehaving._

"Musta went to the toilet and the pigs got 'em"
_- My dad, whenever we asked where someone was._


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

DG that reminds me of my Dad's lines.

When ever we noticed someone who was hurt, limped or something and asked what happened, he would say:

"Tripped over a stump and a chicken kicked him."

And when a bug hit the windshield driving down the highway he would point and say:

"Bet he hasn't got the guts to do that again."

Cheers


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

Sometimes I think we're alone. Sometimes I think we're not. In either case, the thought is staggering.
-- R. Buckminster Fuller

When confronted with a staggering thought:
"Holy old snuff - coloured ar*eholes!"
--my paternal grandfather

No wonder I am as I am.









[ February 07, 2004, 01:04 PM: Message edited by: LGBaker ]


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

"In any country there must be people who have to die. They are the sacrifices any nation has to make to achieve law and order."

- Idi Amin Dada


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

"No one ever went broke underestimating the taste of the American public." H.L. Mencken

"The only thing wrong with Microsoft is that they have no taste." Steve Jobs, CEO, Apple Computer


----------



## Timothy J (Jun 4, 2003)

"Yes, we have to divide up our time like that, between our politics and our equations. But to me our equations are far more important, for politics are only a matter of present concern. A mathematical equation stands forever." - Albert Einstein

"I hear and I forget. I see and I remember. I do and I understand." - Confucius

[ February 07, 2004, 06:58 AM: Message edited by: Timothy J ]


----------



## godot (Jan 17, 2004)

"No one's last words were, 'I wish I'd spent more time at the office.'"

(If anyone knows the original author of this quote, I'd love to know.)

Cheers,


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

_Every gun that is made, every warship launched, every rocket fired, signifies in the final sense a theft from those who hunger and are not fed, those who are cold and are not clothed._

President Dwight D. Eisenhower
April 16, 1953


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macspectrum, coming from Ike, that is an amazing quote.


----------



## arminarm (Jan 12, 2002)

Ike must have known that Dick Cheney was coming:

"_In the councils of government, we must guard against the acquisition of unwarranted influence, whether sought or unsought, by the military-industrial complex. The potential for the disastrous rise of misplaced power exists and will persist._"

Ike's Farewell Speech


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

I am sure there are those "nuts" around that will claim Ike was a pinko, leftie, commie, granola eating, tree hugging bastard, but he does seem to have been able to forsee the future.

Maybe Ike will be purged from history like they used to routinely do in the old Soviet Union.
Or he'll be called an "old chocolate maker."


----------



## BabeBetty (Nov 5, 2001)

Favorite quotes, hey? Hmmm..


"God gave men both a penis and a brain, but unfortunately not enough blood supply to run both at the same time." 
- Robin Williams, commenting on the Clinton/Lewinsky affair


"If the Pope wants to see me, he can buy tickets like everyone else."
- Madonna


"Everyone wants talent, money & good looks. But if you have one, you can get the other two."
- Unknown


"Life is a banquet and most poor suckers are starving to death!"
-Auntie Mame, by Patrick Dennis 


"You kids!! I shoulda raised pigs instead!!"
- my Mom


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

you mentioned that once before Dr. G., and I am still envious (not in the Ten Commandments type of way)

not too long before we see the beautiful setting of Augusta National

on a less than favourable note, I am opposed to a PGA sanctioned event and one of the 4 majors being held at an exclusive (no women) club

if they want a private and exlusionary club, so be it, but the USGA should NOT be sacntioning such an event

i recall when the SuperBowl was almost pulled from Arizona since they didn't recognize MLK day as a national holiday.

the stand of the membership of august national taints the splendor of the course and the stature of the tournament


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Human beings are the only creatures that allow their children to come back home. - Bill Cosby

Cheers


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

The difference between genius and stupidity is that genius has its limits. _- Albert Einstein_


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"It takes only one drink to get me drunk. The trouble is, I can't remember if it's the thirteenth or the fourteenth." - George Burns.

Cheers


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

"Give me golf clubs, fresh air and a beautiful partner, and you can keep the clubs and the fresh air."

- Jack Benny


----------

